

3 simple steps to better Android app ratings and comments - edawerd
http://blog.androidlicenser.com/33005564

======
orangecat
This rubs me the wrong way. The developer is breaking his customers' apps with
his copy protection, and then expects to get credit for "solving" a problem
that shouldn't have existed in the first place.

